

Cat Signal: Over 30K websites protesting CISPA today - sturdysquirrel
http://www.cispaisback.org

======
sp332
This was submitted yesterday, and in the discussion several HNers noted that
the site has misleading and even false claims.
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5398309>

